# Best / Value for money LGA 775 CPU Cooler? For q9550?



## firebus154 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi, i am trying to decide on a heatsink 
from my research i believe that the best cooler is the Thermalright Ultra Extreme:
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?the-ul12e#top - Am i right to believe that this comes without a fan,BUT with mounting brackets for a fan?

Also i believe that the Noctua NH-12p is a good cooler:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/NOCTUA-NH-U...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1237837203&sr=8-1

Any thoughts? any other reccomendation would be appreciated that re more value for money

thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?ZAL-S9700L
Is popular.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

The thermaltake 120mm is a very good cooler. You can use 2 120mmfans.
But you only need one. A little loud, but very impressive. Imo.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

all of those are excellent choices


----------

